# what all birds r u guys mounting from this season?



## dbean43 (Feb 7, 2014)

i got a redhead drake heading in when i get my half together. still gotta decide how i want it done.


----------



## steelshotslayer (Feb 7, 2014)

I am having my first wood duck done.  Never really wanted one mounted cause they are so common, but got a nice fully plummed old drake this year (got a ticket too) so I figured I'd commemorate the whole thing with a mount.  I hope it never happens again.


----------



## dbean43 (Feb 7, 2014)

Sweet! I always trash on wood ducks about how common they are, but this whole season I only killed 2 . So not as common as I thought for me. I have a nice 1 from last season im letting a guy my dad knows whose new at doing ducks mount it... We'll see how that turns out.


_Posted  from  Gon.com App  for Android_


----------



## tkyklr1 (Feb 7, 2014)

Having a Wood duck Drake and Hen, and a Green Winged Teal.


----------



## thompsonsz71 (Feb 7, 2014)

Two redhead drakes


----------



## GSURugger (Feb 7, 2014)

Drake and hen can together.
Drake mallard and widgeon together.


----------



## quacksmacker09 (Feb 7, 2014)

can, ringer and redhead for me


----------



## rnelson5 (Feb 7, 2014)

Two eider drakes, old squaw drake, atlantic brant, shovelar drake


----------



## dbean43 (Feb 7, 2014)

Wow ya'll are gonna have some hefty taxi bills, but u don't kill trophys like some of ya'lls all the time.


_Posted  from Gon.com App for Android_


----------



## steelshotslayer (Feb 7, 2014)

dbean43 said:


> Wow ya'll are gonna have some hefty taxi bills, but u don't kill trophys like some of ya'lls all the time.
> 
> 
> _Posted  from Gon.com App for Android_



 Especially those eiders and brant


----------



## Flaustin1 (Feb 7, 2014)

Hen black for me this year.


----------



## Joe Overby (Feb 7, 2014)

Pair of sprigs, pair of widgeon and a hen black. Dana's gonna love me....


----------



## rnelson5 (Feb 7, 2014)

dbean43 said:


> Wow ya'll are gonna have some hefty taxi bills, but u don't kill trophys like some of ya'lls all the time.
> 
> 
> _Posted  from Gon.com App for Android_



No kidding!!!! That ie one reason i am wanting to learn how to mount them.


----------



## Ryanbig (Feb 7, 2014)

Greater Scaup drake.


----------



## Duckbob (Feb 7, 2014)

None, all I got was a few ringers and one mottled which I lost. Y'all gotta send the cold weather down a lot earlier this coming year.

DB


----------



## dbean43 (Feb 7, 2014)

Well i really hope that works out for u rnelson. Don't practice on any of the ones u mentioned lol


_Posted  from  Gon.com App for Android_


----------



## rnelson5 (Feb 7, 2014)

dbean43 said:


> Well i really hope that works out for u rnelson. Don't practice on any of the ones u mentioned lol
> 
> 
> _Posted  from  Gon.com App for Android_



Thanks man...... and don't you worry i won't be practicing on any of them!!!!!!!!!! i got some extra bluebills and reds for that.


----------



## emusmacker (Feb 7, 2014)

A greenwing drake from last yr, a bluebill drake from last yr, a ringer from this yr.  My son is mounting a redhead drake from this yr and a ringer from this yr.


----------



## head buster (Feb 7, 2014)

Drake red head, drake ringer, and a drake buffie. All killed last year. Getting them done in a dead mount. It'll be my "diver" dead mount


----------



## Duckbob (Feb 7, 2014)

Well I got a nice drake widgeon from last year. Forgot about him in the freezer.

DB


----------



## steelshotslayer (Feb 7, 2014)

I'm still waiting for the taxi to do my drake buffie.  I will be sure to post pictures when I get it back .


----------



## triton196 (Feb 7, 2014)

I got a nice blue wing teal drake in the freezer and I have a green winged teal drake and drake spooner at the taxi already. and wood ducks are in no way a trash duck I think they are one of the prettiest ducks there is around they eat good too.


----------



## krazybronco2 (Feb 7, 2014)

getting a hen woodie and a drake redhead mounted with the 2 ribbons Belle got this year. if I had to mount every bird for her first species of duck it would be expensive but just wanted her first duck and a redhead a hen shovler is not the prettiest of ducks (her last duck of the season)


----------



## tebigcountry (Feb 8, 2014)

Bufflehead drake and hen and a inbreed of some sort.....I know it's a canvas back......and I'm thinking crossed with a redhead.....I don't know why I failed to take pics before I put it in the stocking........prolly had a brain poot.

It's pretty odd looking though.....pics to come after the mount.


----------



## dirtysouthforeman (Feb 8, 2014)

Ol fat south ga mallard and drake bufflehead


----------



## backwater labs (Feb 8, 2014)

Bluewing and Greenwing Drakes in dead hangs. Drake Widgeon and Snow Goose landing in corn stubble.


----------



## Arrow3 (Feb 9, 2014)

Drake wigeon...


----------



## rnelson5 (Feb 9, 2014)

backwater labs said:


> Bluewing and Greenwing Drakes in dead hangs. Drake Widgeon and Snow Goose landing in corn stubble.



Just out of curiousity did you kill that wigeon in a dry field??


----------



## DEE--Bo (Feb 9, 2014)

Drake bufflehead and a cormorant.


----------



## Wlrountree (Feb 9, 2014)

Female scoter


----------



## vrooom (Feb 9, 2014)

I got a pretty sweet Egyptian goose I poached off the neighbors place


----------



## deast1988 (Feb 9, 2014)

I got a drake red head,
Hen pintail
Shoveler hen.

To get mounted


----------



## shotgun (Feb 9, 2014)

bull pintail with a nice sprig.


----------



## rhbama3 (Feb 9, 2014)

vrooom said:


> I got a pretty sweet Egyptian goose I poached off the neighbors place



Quit it.


----------



## vrooom (Feb 9, 2014)

rhbama3 said:


> Quit it.



You know you lol-ed!


----------



## rhbama3 (Feb 9, 2014)

vrooom said:


> You know you lol-ed!



yeah... i did.


----------



## rnelson5 (Feb 9, 2014)

DEE--Bo said:


> Drake bufflehead and a cormorant.



What about that trophy muscovy you got with that loaf of wonder bread


----------



## steelshotslayer (Feb 9, 2014)

rnelson5 said:


> What about that trophy muscovy you got with that loaf of wonder bread



That was me and it was Sunbeam and one heck of a shot with that red ryder if I do say so myself.  Completely worth having mounted.


----------



## rnelson5 (Feb 9, 2014)

steelshotslayer said:


> That was me and it was Sunbeam and one heck of a shot with that red ryder if I do say so myself.  Completely worth having mounted.



Sorry about the mix up.


----------



## steelshotslayer (Feb 9, 2014)

No problem


----------



## acemedic1 (Feb 9, 2014)

drake buffie, drake redhead, and a woody water scene with two drakes and a hen


----------



## backwater labs (Feb 9, 2014)

In a pothole between a cornfield and a bean field.


----------



## backwater labs (Feb 9, 2014)

rnelson5 said:


> Just out of curiousity did you kill that wigeon in a dry field??



In a pothole between a cornfield and a bean field.


----------



## Headsortails (Feb 9, 2014)

I have never mounted a bird. Instead, I buy wildlife prints.


----------



## Stoney15130 (Feb 10, 2014)

I have a drake Redhead and a pair of Shovelers to get mounted.


----------



## tradhunter98 (Feb 10, 2014)

I have two redheads,3 ringers and a big fat greenhead to do my self, gonna see how this works out!


----------



## Vraymer70 (Feb 10, 2014)

Got a drake ringer.


----------



## ghadarits (Feb 10, 2014)

*one heck of a shot with that red ryder*



steelshotslayer said:


> That was me and it was Sunbeam and one heck of a shot with that red ryder if I do say so myself.  Completely worth having mounted.



I didn't know at the time it was against the law but my dad explained it in detail once I he found out about it.  The first duck I ever killed by myself was a Drake Mallard and was killed with a Daisy lever action BB gun which was the first new BB gun I ever owned. I think I was 8 at the time it was around 1973.

Talk about a lucky shot. I was very proud until dad found out.

I wish I had that bird to mount.


----------



## MaccRigdon (Feb 10, 2014)

It amazes me that all you Ga natives hate on wood ducks and mount boot lips!!! In Ca we would kill to shoot a woodie! (Pun intended) and spoonies are a dime a dozen, borderline coot status! lol But in all seriousness i am having these ducks done:

Mature Bull Sprig - 6" pin
Mature Drake Wood - three or four layers of stripes on wing pocket
Mature Drake Canvasback - decent sized diamond under the bill
stoked to get them back!

If anyone needs a taxi let me know i know a Very good one!


----------



## MaccRigdon (Feb 10, 2014)

This is what we do with spoonies in Ca haha a friend of mine did this mount for a customer lol


----------



## rnelson5 (Feb 11, 2014)

MaccRigdon said:


> This is what we do with spoonies in Ca haha a friend of mine did this mount for a customer lol


----------



## bradyb (Feb 14, 2014)

Got a banded mallard and a redhead going on the wall


----------



## BRADL (Feb 15, 2014)

Mounting a drake Mallard and hen dead hang from Missouri.


----------



## king killer delete (Feb 15, 2014)

MaccRigdon said:


> This is what we do with spoonies in Ca haha a friend of mine did this mount for a customer lol


You are going to find out you will be happy to shoot spoonys. You may not find any other ducks over here.


----------



## steelshotslayer (Feb 15, 2014)

killer elite said:


> You are going to find out you will be happy to shoot spoonys. You may not find any other ducks over here.



Couldnt have said it better myself.


----------



## SCW920 (Feb 16, 2014)

I'm doing a dead mount including a nice sprig, wigeon, and green head. I'm getting a fat redhead and greater scaup on a diving wall mount. Had some pretty awesome hunts this year so I want to have something to remember them. Gunna be some coin but it's something you'll have forever.


----------

